# YOU ARE KIDDING ME!!!



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well tonight I was sitting at home watching tv and I get a call from my sister who just left the house to pick up my other sister. She asks me if I want a perfect shot at a coyote and before I could even ask where I had my rifle in my hand and was slipping on my boots. She tells me that it is sitting on top the the bales across the road from our house howling. So I stealthly sneak my way outside and rest my rifle on our porch. My sister is sitting at the end of the driveway with her headlights pointing across the road at the coyote. I look through my scope and the thing is just sitting there howling. So im getting ready to take the shot and...damn forgot the safety. So I quick take off the safety and get ready to shoot. Right before im ready to shoot the damn thing gets off the bales and starts jogging to the right so I take a poke at it...nothing. So I go up to my sisters car and get in and say "Lets drive down the road and see if we can see him. so we get maybe 300 yards down the road and I tell her to pull in a corn feild to turn around and sure enough there he is still jogging. So I get out and right before I loose him in the cors stalks I take a shot and am pretty sure i missed again. So I go back to the house and not 5 minutes later my sister says she see's them headed into our draw south of the house about half a mile. We drive down there and I see tracks of where they went but no coyotes. Im gonna go out there tomorrow and see if I can call em in. Sorry for the long story but I needed somebody to vent to haha.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Good story Goose, I take it you don,t have much snow on the ground- It is almost to much hear- we need snowshoes and there's no way we can drive in our fields, 1 thing I do know about coyotes is, they can sure cover some ground when they need too-. -Sounds like he's making your turff his playground for awhile-


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

hah sounds to me like he found a sucker that he can play with in his new playground also.. dont let em win, go get em..


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I love to read about others hunting successes and failures. I also like to write about my own. Let us know how this turns out! :beer:


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

That must be why you call yourself goosehunter20! :lol: Just kidding, I couldn't resist that one. Go get him and put his pic on here so we can all see this sly yote that is teasing you!!


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Good story of the night but now get out there and get serious. LOL :beer: :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

mrmcgee said:


> That must be why you call yourself goosehunter20! :lol: Just kidding, I couldn't resist that one. Go get him and put his pic on here so we can all see this sly yote that is teasing you!!


I'll settle for a pic of your sister... is she single? If she can spot coyotes like that, she just got extra bonus points!

:lol:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

heck ya lets see some pics when you get them 

Could always get a few guys and set up the "trap"


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

HAHAHA very funny Ryan. Well I went out the morning after and set up in some trees by the draw and tryed some calling but didnt have any luck. We start calving here in the next few weeks so im kinda pressed to get these guys taken care of. Im thinking about getting some people together and walking for them or trying to trap them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How many cows do you have?


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

We have about 200 cattle we will be calving out this year


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I forgot to post his earlier. Last night I got home with fishing with some buddies and I had my limit of perch and northerns. I had caught one really nice lookin perch that I planned to mount with a 2 others that I caught earlier in the year. Well I took some picture out in front of my garage and then put the fish back in the cooler and put the one nice one in the bucket to make sure I didnt clean it. Well I go in the house to eat supper and then go outside to take my fish inside and there isnt one in the bucket. So I quick look in the cooler to see if hes in there and I only count 9. So I right away think cats since they have eaten a few of my pheasants over the years. I grab a flashlight and run around the yard to see if I can find out which cat to shoot for stealing my fish. But after looking around the yard and in the barn there in no sign of my fish. So I start thinking coyotes and woudnt ya know it I go back to where the bucket was and there are tracks. So I let my dogs out and neither of their tracks are the same. So now im pretty sure that they took my fish too. Now its personal. I know this sounds kinda crazy but its true.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Damn! With your luck right now I don't think you should be handling firearms!! :lol:

Go get that bastard and make him pay! You can do what you want but NEVER mess with a man's pride perch!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

goosehunter20 said:


> HAHAHA very funny Ryan.


:thumb:

:lol: no problem man...

I was just kiddin... but it is seriously cool that your sister was paying attention at a coyote sitting up on a bale... a lotta girls woulda missed that entirely.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

hah this is starting to sound like that game where the animals hunt the humans... dont let em get any more fish, or calves for that matter... 
if i was still in the area i would come and help you get that thief, sadly im not..


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds like this guy has YOUR Pattern down real Good- Wiley ol' Coyote- Hee Hee.


----------



## Doggonnit (Feb 1, 2007)

Man, I can't believe they're stealing your fish now, sounds like you have some housecleaning to do. :beer:

On another point, R Y A N, I wanted to know what part of WA you are from.

:sniper:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Doggonnit said:


> On another point, R Y A N, I wanted to know what part of WA you are from.


I'm living in Bellevue, originally from North Dakota.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

hey goosehunter what part of town do u live in


----------



## Max C. (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok.... I have to ask... He's across the road on the bales, gets down to jog off and you "take a poke at him".

Shooting across the road like that, are you in the last house on a dead-end road?


----------



## Doggonnit (Feb 1, 2007)

R Y A N

That's a bummer, I'm down here in Walla Walla.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Doggonnit said:


> R Y A N
> 
> That's a bummer, I'm down here in Walla Walla.


Probably more coyotes in Walla Walla than Bellevue!


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I live NE of watertown and yes we are the only people that use the road


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

johngfoster said:


> Doggonnit said:
> 
> 
> > R Y A N
> ...


Surprisingly we have quite a number of urban coyotes running around. I almost hit one on my way home to my place a few months back. He was standing in the middle of the road in a greenbelt at 1:30 AM and I was shocked to say the least to see him less than a mile from my place.


----------



## Doggonnit (Feb 1, 2007)

hey johnfoster,

how's the hunting around Billings. I've got a friend of mine that lives in Fairfield, up over by Great Falls. We go to his place early summer every year, more for the gophers than the yotes but we still try and a dog or two while were there.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I do all of my hunting around Hardin, about 45 min from Billings. Most of the coyotes are pretty smart--tough to call them in. Either that or I'm too much of a noob. Beautiful country though.

So Goose, got that yote yet? When you do, post some pics.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Get more fish for bait, then shoot the theif.

 Al


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Is baiting legal in SD? And how would you do it?


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

*Hey Goosey!! * Were all still waiting for that picture of that Midnight fish bandit. I'm sure he's still around,


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't call it baiting. Just carelessly leave the fish in the pail rather than taking care of them properly.

 Al


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I just might have to try leaving my bucket in the middle of the yard and shhot him out my kitchen window. lol


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

or your freezer was too full to put them in so u left them outside so they would stay cold over night until you have time to clean the freezer up a bit to put them in there, then you just happened to look out the window and there was a coyote taking the fish so you shot it... most wardens (at least the ones that i know) would take this because they understand how badly farmers dislike the coyotes... or have your sister drive around, seems like it doesn't mind her...


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Goosey!! Were all still waiting for that picture of that Midnight fish bandit. I'm sure he's still around,


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I havent got him yet but its comin


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey. If ya need any help I am only 90 miles north of you..


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Goosey!! Were all still waiting for that picture of that Midnight fish bandit. I'm sure he's still around,

Aren't I awful !! (Haa Haa )


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I dont know I havent seen them around lately I think all that shooting scared them off.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeh, Things are getting slow around here also- I might go out 1 more time but that will be it for chasing the Dogs around, When you do get that Camp thief, Post us a picture will ya.


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

coyote - 2 goosehunter20 - 0

lol you betta get that dog, its personal now... :sniper:


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Need to keep this one alive !!! 8)


----------

